# God Damnit



## Amnesia (Sep 12, 2022)

Just had my consultation with Dr Taban. He doesn’t think I need any procedures. He definitely won’t give me fat or filler to make my less hooded eye more hooded 

Instead he wants to perform an upper eyelid lift on my more hooded eye to make it not as hooded



Lmfao I’ve also been in LA like half hour and already seen 100x more gl girls than in northern cali lmfao


----------



## Hipcel (Sep 12, 2022)

Do LL, and forget about more eye faggy surgeries


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 12, 2022)

M


Hipcel said:


> Do LL, and forget about more eye faggy surgeries


My upper eyelids are not symmetrical one is hooded one isn’t and he wants to make the hooded eye not hooded to fix it. He won’t do filler or anything to make both fully hooded


----------



## MRD (Sep 12, 2022)

I wish I was a multi millionaire living on the coast in Cali on a beachside malibu mansion.  Wouldn't want to live there like a bum with the degenerates but imagine being super rich there with gated security and all the luxury. FUCCKKK!


----------



## ChadFucksYourOneitis (Sep 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Just had my consultation with Dr Taban. He doesn’t think I need any procedures. He definitely won’t give me fat or filler to make my less hooded eye more hooded
> 
> Instead he wants to perform an upper eyelid lift on my more hooded eye to make it not as hooded
> 
> ...


Kudos , it takes BALLS to let a surgeon put a knife on you. I always panic everytime I see a needle.


----------



## luljankybo (Sep 12, 2022)

Fuck bruh what part of Norcal are you in


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Sep 12, 2022)

bro wtf just get denser brows and lattise on upper lashes and curl them imagine getting surgery as a chad already. mentalcel tbh arent you already 32 as well? tf LL should be considered as height is imp for career max which is what your main goal should be now


----------



## looksmaxxed (Sep 12, 2022)

dense brows is a game changer. instant 1+ psl for anyone over 5/10


----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 12, 2022)

RabidRosaries said:


> bro wtf just get denser brows and lattise on upper lashes and curl them imagine getting surgery as a chad already. mentalcel tbh arent you already 32 as well? tf LL should be considered as height is imp for career max which is what your main goal should be now


The main goal is always to have sex with attractive girls. Why would this change at 32?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 12, 2022)

He basically laughed when I mentioned a canthoplasty


However I asked if horizontal PFL decreased after a cantho. He said no but that vertical height can


----------



## Hipcel (Sep 12, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> The main goal is always to have sex with attractive girls. Why would this change at 32?


Αnd height is super important for that


----------



## FootballPlaya69 (Sep 12, 2022)

Hey manlet u need LL before even thinking about any of this other autistic shit


----------



## Sigmamale (Sep 12, 2022)

Why not invest this time and effort into LL?


----------



## Übermogger (Sep 12, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> dense brows is a game changer. instant 1+ psl for anyone over 5/10


Cope


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 12, 2022)

at your age is like trying to plug a hole in the hull of a ship with a patch and there would be a million more holes that would take in water and drag the ship to the bottom


----------



## Indo_Chad (Sep 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Just had my consultation with Dr Taban. He doesn’t think I need any procedures. He definitely won’t give me fat or filler to make my less hooded eye more hooded
> 
> Instead he wants to perform an upper eyelid lift on my more hooded eye to make it not as hooded
> 
> ...


You will be like a dwarf in LA, leave for your own mental health. 

Nah wait nvm


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Just had my consultation with Dr Taban. He doesn’t think I need any procedures. He definitely won’t give me fat or filler to make my less hooded eye more hooded
> 
> Instead he wants to perform an upper eyelid lift on my more hooded eye to make it not as hooded
> 
> ...


Enjoy every surgeon refusing surgery on you because youre too much perfectionist and they aren’t skilled enough.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> He basically laughed when I mentioned a canthoplasty
> 
> 
> However I asked if horizontal PFL decreased after a cantho. He said no but that vertical height can


Wdym vertical height can


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Sep 12, 2022)

Why tf would he do leg lengthening when he’s already slaying? It would take years of pain and stress just to get close to where you were and even then you’ll never be able to be as physically active again. Legitimate autism


----------



## BoneDensity (Sep 12, 2022)

Sigmamale said:


> Why not invest this time and effort into LL?


LL sounds sore and its a logistical nightmare


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> M
> 
> My upper eyelids are not symmetrical one is hooded one isn’t and he wants to make the hooded eye not hooded to fix it. He won’t do filler or anything to make both fully hooded


I have same concern. Every surgeon i consulted found a cope to not do :
- botox ? No it would create a ptosis because its uneven
- fillers ? No because your upper eyelid skin is too loose. Only worth doing it on old people
- fat graft ? Not enough uee for that
- cantho ? No you have very subtle lateral scleral show will look uncanny ; its an orbital issue it will go back to original in few months, because i have one eye more rounded and wanted to fix it.

The sole thing they are willing to do is fillers for subtle hollow under eyes.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 12, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Wdym vertical height can


Vertical height can decrease from a cantho he said


----------



## ExtraBones (Sep 12, 2022)

Idk, I think he's right. I don't think you need more surgeries


----------



## Hipcel (Sep 12, 2022)

BoneDensity said:


> LL sounds sore and its a logistical nightmare


It's the single most ascending surgery there is plus benefits IRL outside of dating, like being respected or seen as competent. But it takes money and balls as we know


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Vertical height can decrease from a cantho he said


 But thats verily what we want. So how is that big news, its the purpose of a cantho, the issue is it looking unatural. Have you asked about space grafters?
Also do you also have lateral subtle scleral show ? Not the technical one. And if yes what he said?


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

ExtraBones said:


> Idk, I think he's right. I don't think you need more surgeries


No. The surgeons are just not skilled enough. We know what see in the mirror and op too. He isnt retarded


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 12, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> No. The surgeons are just not skilled enough. We know what see in the mirror and op too. He isnt retarded


Taban said he’s willing to do what he wants not what I want. He showed me plenty of pics of ppl with extremely minor asymettry that he worked on. I just am pissed he doesn’t want to make my non hooded eye hooded


----------



## Deleted member 21959 (Sep 12, 2022)

Shieeet!!


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 12, 2022)

In the forum u have to fill out before consultation it asks where u heard about dr taban. I wrote “looksmax forum”


----------



## Male-Mottle (Sep 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Just had my consultation with Dr Taban. He doesn’t think I need any procedures. He definitely won’t give me fat or filler to make my less hooded eye more hooded
> 
> Instead he wants to perform an upper eyelid lift on my more hooded eye to make it not as hooded
> 
> ...


i thought you already went to taban


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 12, 2022)

Male-Mottle said:


> i thought you already went to taban


No just emailed with him/sent pics. I went IRL today


----------



## Guerrilla (Sep 12, 2022)

did sergeant start repaying your salery?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 12, 2022)

He also said the surgeon that did my retraction 14 years ago was shit. Lol he could tell I had one done cause of a small scar


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Taban said he’s willing to do what he wants not what I want. He showed me plenty of pics of ppl with extremely minor asymettry that he worked on. I just am pissed he doesn’t want to make my non hooded eye hooded


Hes a bad surgeon. All the surgeons i consulted told me frankly or indirectly that they couldn’t do what i ask. And said the current state of medicine isn’t good enough to find another surgeon to do what i request. 
I also contacted lots of other surgeons, only one said he can reduce my lower eyelid assymetry and only by 1mm. 
Pointless. 
I think eye surgery is just not advanced nowadays that’s it


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> He also said the surgeon that did my retraction 14 years ago was shit. Lol he could tell I had one done cause of a small scar


And you should have told him most of his own results are shit because the retractation looks fake,uncanny and too high in the iris area. YOU PAID MONEY FOR A WORTHLESS CONSULT. At least go balls deep


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 12, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Hes a bad surgeon. All the surgeons i consulted told me frankly or indirectly that they couldn’t do what i ask. And said the current state of medicine isn’t good enough to find another surgeon to do what i request.
> I also contacted lots of other surgeons, only one said he can reduce my lower eyelid assymetry and only by 1mm.
> Pointless.
> I think eye surgery is just not advanced nowadays that’s it


He straight up said u can’t get perfect symmetry. It’s not possible. He said no surgeon can and that he has to tell all his patients that even after surgery they won’t be perfect symmetrical.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> He straight up said u can’t get perfect symmetry. It’s not possible. He said no surgeon can and that he has to tell all his patients that even after surgery they won’t be perfect symmetrical.


Same here. Idk how much is it a cope that and those two other copes they told me : 
1. What i see is not noticeable by normies 
2. Assymetry are normal and without it we are unattractive.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 12, 2022)

He said he can’t do filler or fat transfer for upper eyelids unless they are very hollow. He said he doesn’t do them for minor increase in hooding


----------



## height (Sep 12, 2022)

just take a shower and get new haircut


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> He said he can’t do filler or fat transfer for upper eyelids u less they are very hollow. He said he doesn’t do them for minor but increase in hooding


Yes what i said. It has to do with skin looseness and laxity. Basically he would only do it for sure on old people and those with insane uee. I consulted with an even more skilled uee surgeon and thats what he said.
I just think they aren’t skilled enough and want spoonefed cases.
Last surgeon i went with doing surgeries seem to take me as a bdd ridden guy and told me to stop looking at all my features so closely.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 12, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Yes what i said. It has to do with skin looseness and laxity. Basically he would only do it for sure on old people and those with insane uee. I consulted with an even more skilled uee surgeon and thats what he said.
> I just think they aren’t skilled enough and want spoonefed cases.
> Last surgeon i went with doing surgeries seem to take me as a bdd ridden guy and told me to stop looking at all my features so closely.


Yeah

Taban wouldn’t even hear me out when I started talking about fillers for my upper lids. He’s like “there’s nothing to lower” “it’s too full already”


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah
> 
> Taban wouldn’t even hear me out when I started talking about fillers for my upper lids. He’s like “there’s nothing to lower” “it’s too full already”


My last bet now is some obscure implant surgeon/s. 
Ive tought of all this shit a lot and am even more aspie than you in those aspect. After all those consults - probably consulted/ asked more than 35 surgeons -, i think for eyes our best bet are : 
Frauding lashes be it with make up even, contacts, eye exercices ( works lowkey ), ice hooding, haircut - fringe stomps all - and perma subtle squinting, after all even opry and chico don’t have as tight eyes as in their modelling pics they also squint.
And consult for implants see what they say.

Have you asked for botox? If yes what he said?


----------



## Enfant terrible (Sep 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Taban said he’s willing to do what he wants not what I want. He showed me plenty of pics of ppl with extremely minor asymettry that he worked on. I just am pissed he doesn’t want to make my non hooded eye hooded


almond eyes mog


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 12, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> My last bet now is some obscure implant surgeon/s.
> Ive tought of all this shit a lot and am even more aspie than you in those aspect. After all those consults - probably consulted/ asked more than 35 surgeons -, i think for eyes our best bet are :
> Frauding lashes be it with make up even, contacts, eye exercices ( works lowkey ), ice hooding, haircut - fringe stomps all - and perma subtle squinting, after all even opry and chico don’t have as tight eyes as in their modelling pics they also squint.
> And consult for implants see what they say.
> ...


No I didn’t ask Botox. He said he wouldn’t want to change the shape of my eyes and said I didn’t need anything.

Whats ur issue exactly ? U can link me to a post of urs if u want


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> No I didn’t ask Botox. He said he wouldn’t want to change the shape of my eyes and said I didn’t need anything.
> 
> Whats ur issue exactly ? U can link me to a post of urs if u want


I will pm, i don’t post pics publicly. But basically in my eyes/ according to me : 
More uee in left eye ( and overall a bit too much uee that i want to fix ) 
Left eye more rounded less almond
Subtle hollow under eyes
And, not pct enough.


----------



## Enfant terrible (Sep 12, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Yes what i said. It has to do with skin looseness and laxity. Basically he would only do it for sure on old people and those with insane uee. I consulted with an even more skilled uee surgeon and thats what he said.
> I just think they aren’t skilled enough and want spoonefed cases.
> Last surgeon i went with doing surgeries seem to take me as a bdd ridden guy and told me to stop looking at all my features so closely.


who is that more skilled surgeon give me a name


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> who is that more skilled surgeon give me a name


Depends for what exactly


----------



## Enfant terrible (Sep 12, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Depends for what exactly


why cant you just give me the name
wtf


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> why cant you just give me the name
> wtf


??? Its literally procedure per procedure dependant. What do you want to do


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Instead he wants to perform an upper eyelid lift on my more hooded eye to make it not as hooded


He couldn’t handle the mog and now wants to descend your eye area to the lookslevel of his own eyes


----------



## Moggie (Sep 12, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Yes what i said. It has to do with skin looseness and laxity. Basically he would only do it for sure on old people and those with insane uee. I consulted with an even more skilled uee surgeon and thats what he said.
> I just think they aren’t skilled enough and want spoonefed cases.
> Last surgeon i went with doing surgeries seem to take me as a bdd ridden guy and told me to stop looking at all my features so closely.


can I still get an op to fix my undereyes?


----------



## Moggie (Sep 12, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> He couldn’t handle the mog and now wants to descend your eye area to the lookslevel of his own eyes
> View attachment 1865713


should perform a surgery on himself fr


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

Moggie said:


> can I still get an op to fix my undereyes?


I think your best bet is fat graft. It may work but most will refuse because of age


----------



## Moggie (Sep 12, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I think your best bet is fat graft. It may work but most will refuse because of age


damn it cost less than half the amount of a custom implant, google says it can last a lifetime but some study says it only lasts for a few years.


----------



## Enfant terrible (Sep 12, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> ??? Its literally procedure per procedure dependant. What do you want to do


iam just looking for eye shape change or fillers


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> iam just looking for eye shape change or fillers


I think the best one might be prasad


----------



## Enfant terrible (Sep 12, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I think the best one might be prasad


is this the one in new york?


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> is this the one in new york?


Yes. But if your case is too risky he will reject you. By best i mean one of the most natural looking for what you would request


----------



## fogdart (Sep 12, 2022)

Taban is a subhuman betabuxx how do yall trust him with your face? lol

@Blackgymmax


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 12, 2022)

fogdart said:


> Taban is a subhuman betabuxx how do yall trust him with your face? lol
> 
> @Blackgymmax


All black pilled doctors are tho


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

fogdart said:


> Taban is a subhuman betabuxx how do yall trust him with your face? lol
> 
> @Blackgymmax


Just get surgeries with chad themselves theory. Its legit tbh


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> All black pilled doctors are tho


Nah the one i went tho is legit very high smv.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 12, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Nah the one i went tho is legit very high smv.


First ive ever heard of tbh. Usually they dont care about their own looks and happily beta buxx or ride off doctor status


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> First ive ever heard of tbh. Usually they dont care about their own looks and happily beta buxx or ride off doctor status


He doesnt either but he just was born gl and the sole surgeon i ever consulted among all of them that is one 1 the most knowlegeable about blackpill and also the kindest. Never says anything but listens to you. Eventually tells you if its risky or not but will do it if you push it.


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Sep 12, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Same here. Idk how much is it a cope that and those two other copes they told me :
> 1. What i see is not noticeable by normies
> 2. Assymetry are normal and without it we are unattractive.


I can’t think of a single person who doesn’t have some level of eye asymmetry. As long as it isn’t noticeable to others it’s fine for the most part


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> I can’t think of a single person who doesn’t have some level of eye asymmetry. As long as it isn’t noticeable to others it’s fine for the most part


Chico has it not much


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Sep 12, 2022)

Hipcel said:


> It's the single most ascending surgery there is plus benefits IRL outside of dating, like being respected or seen as competent. But it takes money and balls as we know


It’s not just money and balls, the worst part is time and the lasting effects. I can’t think of a single other surgery (besides clavical lengthening or some shit) where you won’t be able to resume normal functioning after about 3 months. It’ll be about two years before you are comparable to where you were before surgery, and even you’ll never quite be the same. It’s especially not worth it for someone like Amnesia, because he’d go from slayer to slayer lmfao


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Sep 12, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Chico has it not much


Pretty much everyone has one eye bigger than the other in some direction


----------



## Hipcel (Sep 12, 2022)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> It’s not just money and balls, the worst part is time and the lasting effects. I can’t think of a single other surgery (besides clavical lengthening or some shit) where you won’t be able to resume normal functioning after about 3 months. It’ll be about two years before you are comparable to where you were before surgery, and even you’ll never quite be the same. It’s especially not worth it for someone like Amnesia, because he’d go from slayer to slayer lmfao


It depends on the height, if he's below 5'10 he'd ascend. He's no chad. And with a Stryde you can actually walk during the lengthening.


----------



## fogdart (Sep 12, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> First ive ever heard of tbh. Usually they dont care about their own looks and happily beta buxx or ride off doctor status


This dude is one of the few plastics surgeons I'm ever trusting but unfortunately he specializes in procedures to make foids in higher SMV




@StreegeReturn @Amnesia @LightSkinNoob 

@whiteissuperior are you gonna trust a subhuman betabux surgeon?


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Sep 12, 2022)

Hipcel said:


> It depends on the height, if he's below 5'10 he'd ascend. He's no chad. And with a Stryde you can actually walk during the lengthening.


He is better looking than the vast majority of men and his results have proved that. Him going from around average height to slightly above average isn’t going to unlock all this success you think it is. If you are more than 2 inches below average that’s when you should consider it imo


----------



## Hipcel (Sep 12, 2022)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> He is better looking than the vast majority of men and his results have proved that. Him going from around average height to slightly above average isn’t going to unlock all this success you think it is. If you are more than 2 inches below average that’s when you should consider it imo


Women will prefer the 6' guy rather than the 5'10, it's brutal. @Amnesia should consider LL, voice deepening surgery or eye color change to blue with laser, if he's so keen on doing another surgery.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

Hipcel said:


> Women will prefer the 6' guy rather than the 5'10, it's brutal. @Amnesia should consider LL, voice deepening surgery and eye color change to blue with laser


Hes 6ft irl with his frauds


----------



## Hipcel (Sep 12, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Hes 6ft irl with his frauds


So a blue eyed deep voiced 6'2 gigachad fraudster after these 3? Slayer.


----------



## Wallenberg (Sep 12, 2022)

Lol suggesting LL to the OP is ridiculous nonsense.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

Hipcel said:


> So a blue eyed deep voiced 6'2 gigachad fraudster after these 3? Slayer.


Indeed. He needs hairline lowering too tbh


----------



## Hipcel (Sep 12, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Lol suggesting LL to the OP is ridiculous nonsense.


Whatever helps you cope at night.


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Sep 12, 2022)

Hipcel said:


> Women will prefer the 6' guy rather than the 5'10, it's brutal. @Amnesia should consider LL, voice deepening surgery or eye color change to blue with laser, if he's so keen on doing another surgery.


Yeah no shit all else being equal, the thing is everything else is never equal. Trying to correct every little thing to become the ultimate gigachad is a fools errand, you’ll just end up being a depressed soulless hylic obsessed with perfection you can never truly achieve


----------



## Hipcel (Sep 12, 2022)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> Yeah no shit all else being equal, the thing is everything else is never equal. Trying to correct every little thing to become the ultimate gigachad is a fools errand, you’ll just end up being a depressed soulless hylic obsessed with perfection you can never truly achieve


Tell that to OP, who is so keen on getting scammed by expensive American eye surgeons that'll do barely any difference at all. Not the 2' which is definite noticeable one.


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Sep 12, 2022)

Hipcel said:


> Tell that to OP, who is so keen to getting scammed by expensive American eye surgeons that'll do barely any difference at all. Not the 2' which is definite noticeable one.


I gave up years ago. Amnesia’s been around forever, if I looked as good as him I’d never set foot here but he’s mentally mind broken. If you think you have to get surgery done to be happy focus on the steps to get there and just do that, but wallowing in the blackpill will just cause depression, autism, and probably ocd


----------



## whiteissuperior (Sep 12, 2022)

fogdart said:


> This dude is one of the few plastics surgeons I'm ever trusting but unfortunately he specializes in procedures to make foids in higher SMV
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have no choice


----------



## Hoso (Sep 12, 2022)

Hipcel said:


> Women will prefer the 6' guy rather than the 5'10, it's brutal. @Amnesia should consider LL, voice deepening surgery or eye color change to blue with laser, if he's so keen on doing another surgery.


in general they will, but its such a small difference that its just not worth it, especially considering the rsik you fucking ape


----------



## newperson (Sep 12, 2022)

u can go to someone on a lower level than him that gladly will do it for u


----------



## Oberyn (Sep 12, 2022)

Moggie said:


> damn it cost less than half the amount of a custom implant, google says it can last a lifetime but some study says it only lasts for a few years.


Infra with saddle is better. Don’t be cheap with surgeries it’s #1 rule


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> Infra with saddle is better. Don’t be cheap with surgeries it’s #1 rule


Depends for what.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Sep 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Just had my consultation with Dr Taban. He doesn’t think I need any procedures. He definitely won’t give me fat or filler to make my less hooded eye more hooded
> 
> Instead he wants to perform an upper eyelid lift on my more hooded eye to make it not as hooded
> 
> ...


This is a sign to instead opt for scalp advancement. I got accepted as a candidate and will in his words be able to go quite low aswell which is lifefuel.


----------



## Oberyn (Sep 12, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Depends for what.


Infraorbital projection/ increasing lower eyelid height/eye bags


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> Infraorbital projection/ increasing lower eyelid height/eye bags


You will on top need fat graft still usually. I used to be like this then saw insane fat graft results. @stressftw can post. Mogs everythinh else


----------



## Sigmamale (Sep 12, 2022)

BoneDensity said:


> LL sounds sore and its a logistical nightmare



Logistical nightmare if you haven't already been frauding your height constantly, plus he is in a situation where he can disappear for months if needed. Also it is hard to recover from but it depends how bad you want to mog really. Also he can afford LL and not be living paycheck to paycheck.


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 12, 2022)

MRD said:


> I wish I was a multi millionaire living on the coast in Cali on a beachside malibu mansion.  Wouldn't want to live there like a bum with the degenerates but imagine being super rich there with gated security and all the luxury. FUCCKKK!


These are the types of people who make decisions regarding bringing more immigrants into the country and allowing nigger protests


----------



## Adamsmith12345 (Sep 12, 2022)

no canthoplasty for your misogynistic personality


----------



## MRD (Sep 12, 2022)

ChristianChad said:


> These are the types of people who make decisions regarding bringing more immigrants into the country and allowing nigger protests


I want to know who's responsible for normalising this:


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 12, 2022)

MRD said:


> I want to know who's responsible for normalising this:
> 
> View attachment 1865913


Big companies and American society


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Sep 12, 2022)

Bump!


----------



## MRD (Sep 12, 2022)

ChristianChad said:


> Big companies and American society






"Big companies" and.... "American society" - yeah it's that....


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Sep 12, 2022)

Indo_Chad said:


> You will be like a dwarf in LA, leave for your own mental health.
> 
> Nah wait nvm


LA is full of manlet Mexicans


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 12, 2022)

MRD said:


> View attachment 1865917
> "Big companies" and.... "American society" - yeah it's that....


It's the yids !!!!   I'm not obsessed


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Sep 12, 2022)

fogdart said:


> This dude is one of the few plastics surgeons I'm ever trusting but unfortunately he specializes in procedures to make foids in higher SMV
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The fact he rejected amnesia shows to me he Atleast has some morals and make me slightly less scared of going to him


----------



## Oberyn (Sep 12, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> The fact he rejected amnesia shows to me he Atleast has some morals and make me slightly less scared of going to him


he should've gone to eppley ngl.


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Sep 12, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> he should've gone to eppley ngl.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> The fact he rejected amnesia shows to me he Atleast has some morals and make me slightly less scared of going to him


Most doctors reject gl dudes who also happen to have perfectionnist standards and talk too much about scientifical looks.
It’s even told in surgery books according to my surgery student friend.


----------



## Oberyn (Sep 12, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> View attachment 1866000


eppley be like you are a great candidate for the supraorbital implant.


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Sep 12, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> eppley be like you are a great candidate for the supraorbital implant.


He’d tell Amnesia he needs orbital decompression and triple lower lid retraction


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> eppley be like you are a great candidate for the supraorbital implant.


Eppley is really scary.


----------



## Deleted member 9801 (Sep 12, 2022)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> I can’t think of a single person who doesn’t have some level of eye asymmetry. As long as it isn’t noticeable to others it’s fine for the most part


Me, my eyes not only have perfect symmetry, but they’re also deep set hooded hunter eyes

Thanks mom & dad


----------



## stressftw (Sep 12, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> You will on top need fat graft still usually. I used to be like this then saw insane fat graft results. @stressftw can post. Mogs everythinh else


The only problem of fat grafts is the unpredictability of the results. Things simply can go wrong because you are bsically transplanting a living thing from one area to another.

Majority of surgeons advocate against it because they simply cant and dont perform it at all. If you search on youtube you will see alot of surgeons advocating against fat grafting in periorbital area because they say "isnt safe" as fillers. They are somewhat right, because fillers are predictable and can be dissolved. Fat needs alot of expertise and is permanent.

But they dont mention that fat is the best kind of tissue to be transplanted on ones body. Unlike fillers It has alot of stemcells, will prevent aging *DRAMATICALLY*, improve collagen synthesis and can simply fill ANY gap. The best eye area results ive saw came from lifting + fat grafts* WHEN WELL PERFORMED*, there is simply nothing that comes close


*Only fat grafting can give volume whilist rejuvenate at the same time
look at this previous subhuman before and after

not only her periorbital area was improved but he inserted fat on her chin to give projection and cheekbones too (look her ooge curve)*

have in mind that surgeons capable to perform this are like unicorns, most of them will discourage you and say that fillers are better

Fat graft is top tier and i believe somewhere in the future it will be more used if become more safe and easy to perform with new techniques

*










*


----------



## Oberyn (Sep 12, 2022)

stressftw said:


> The only problem of fat grafts is the unpredictability of the results. Things simply can go wrong because you are bsically transplanting a living thing from one area to another.
> 
> Majority of surgeons advocate against it because they simply cant and dont perform it at all. If you search on youtube you will see alot of surgeons advocating against fat grafting in periorbital area because they say "isnt safe" as fillers. They are somewhat right, because fillers are predictable and can be dissolved. Fat needs alot of expertise and is permanent.
> 
> ...


is this raffaini's work?


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

stressftw said:


> The only problem of fat grafts is the unpredictability of the results. Things simply can go wrong because you are bsically transplanting a living thing from one area to another.
> 
> Majority of surgeons advocate against it because they simply cant and dont perform it at all. If you search on youtube you will see alot of surgeons advocating against fat grafting in periorbital area because they say "isnt safe" as fillers. They are somewhat right, because fillers are predictable and can be dissolved. Fat needs alot of expertise and is permanent.
> 
> ...


Absolutely outrageous, insane, wonderful, mogger, perfection. Whats his price range ? I wish i lived in USA. Mogs every implant to death harm


----------



## stressftw (Sep 12, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> is this raffaini's work?


No






Facial Fat Grafting Archives - Board Certified Plastic Surgeon Beverly Hills CA







www.drmotykie.com





This is just soft tissue management in her face, he took out fat in some areas and inserted fat in others, no osteotomy was performed


----------



## stressftw (Sep 12, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Absolutely outrageous, insane, wonderful, mogger, perfection. Whats his price range ? I wish i lived in USA. Mogs every implant to death harm


This is a beverly hills famous doc, this should be expensive AS FUCK. nothing less than 20k probably


----------



## Oberyn (Sep 12, 2022)

stressftw said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all results are foids. also, fat graft in the under eye area doesn't raise the lower eyelid not worth the risk since it's impossible to get botched with an infra implant.


----------



## Moggie (Sep 12, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Absolutely outrageous, insane, wonderful, mogger, perfection. Whats his price range ? I wish i lived in USA. Mogs every implant to death harm


insane eye area ascension fuark


----------



## stressftw (Sep 12, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> all results are foids.


Is very rare to see males going through these procedures, only foids are blackpilled enough to go through this. U cant expect the usual bluepilled male men in his 30's to have this type of procedure done.
Only here in PSL forums males know about things like we discuss here


----------



## Oberyn (Sep 12, 2022)

stressftw said:


> Is very rare to see males going through these procedures, only foids are blackpilled enough to go through this. U cant expect the usual bluepilled male men in his 30's to have this type of procedure done.
> Only here in PSL forums males know about things like we discuss here


no there are a lot of implant results you can find. fat graft on cheeks would look gay on men for example. I only see that fat graft would be useful in paranasal area.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> all results are foids. also, fat graft in the under eye area doesn't raise the lower eyelid not worth the risk since it's impossible to get botched with an infra implant.


99% of lower eyelid raising of ok eye area end up in botch. You need more under eye support but no more uprising of your lower eyelid


----------



## Moggie (Sep 12, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> 99% of lower eyelid raising of ok eye area end up in botch. You need more under eye support but no more uprising of your lower eyelid


so this is a no go for me then?

I just hate the subhuman grey colouring of the lower eye area


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

Moggie said:


> so this is a no go for me then?


Raising ur lower eyelid will result in 0 smv gain in your case either. 
But, getting fuller lower eyelid will definitively ascend your smv, and your prime will last longer


----------



## stressftw (Sep 12, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> all results are foids. also, fat graft in the under eye area doesn't raise the lower eyelid not worth the risk since it's impossible to get botched with an infra implant.


Infra implants are good too. But you are wrong, any kind of volume undereyes can help raising lowerlids: fillers, implants or fat, but they will be subtle anyway. What really raises your lower eyelid to give permasquint look is canthoplasty or lifting, Taban does infra implants in addition to canthoplasty because it's what gives the best results overall. If he only did infras without canthoplasty you wouldnt notice any major changes in lower eyelid


----------



## Moggie (Sep 12, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Raising ur lower eyelid will result in 0 smv gain in your case either.
> But, getting fuller lower eyelid will definitively ascend your smv, and your prime will last longer











The North Atlantid Falio


According to the phenotype guide, north Atlantids have “compressed malars” where the cheekbones project outwards at the zygomatic arch, but then slope inwards towards the nasal area. This naturally leaves north atlantids with very flat undereyes as they lack the infraorbital projection due to...




looksmax.org


----------



## Oberyn (Sep 12, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Raising ur lower eyelid will result in 0 smv gain in your case either.
> But, getting fuller lower eyelid will definitively ascend your smv, and your prime will last longer


it raises and makes it tight because you gain great support with saddle. you can't get botched because they don't touch the soft tissue.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> it raises and makes it tight because you gain great support with saddle


I mean in your case your lower eyelid rests just under your iris unless you were squinting if you upraise it more it will look retarded squint looks. But your under eye is lacking and not projected enough.


----------



## Oberyn (Sep 12, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I mean in your case your lower eyelid rests just under your iris unless you were squinting if you upraise it more it will look retarded squint looks. But your under eye is lacking and not projected enough.


the front pic that i sent you 0 fraud vampiremax. I don't squint but raising a few mm would look better with full infraorbitals.


----------



## stressftw (Sep 12, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> it raises and makes it tight because you gain great support with saddle


No, it raises and make it tight because when you perform a canthoplasty you literally CUT few mm's of your lower lateral canthus and attach it back very tight. The support that infras provide itself is decent but way less relevant than you think.

The volume that infras provide are most aesthetic than the support it does provide itself. Infras are not about "support" only, is because lacking volume under eyes is ugly

U can search for canthoplasty results all alone without any implants and they have same tightness of some Taban results.


----------



## Oberyn (Sep 12, 2022)

stressftw said:


> No, it raises and make it tight because when you perform a canthoplasty you literally CUT few mm's of your lower lateral canthus and attach it back very tight. The support that infras provide itself is decent but way less relevant than you think.
> 
> U can search for canthoplasty results all alone without any implants and they have same tightness of some Taban results.


im not sure if we are talking about the same thing. taban doesn't perform infra with saddle.It's an intraoral incision.








it literally gives you bonelike support


----------



## stressftw (Sep 12, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> im not sure if we are talking about the same thing. taban doesn't perform infra with saddle.It's an intraoral incision.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866065



Those infras with saddle are the Eppley custom's to give the "model cheekbones" look right?

Besides Sayin results there is another guy that went through this here and were unsatified u probably remember, this one is more about improving midface than eye area, idk if we are at the same line of thought in the discussion


----------



## Oberyn (Sep 12, 2022)

stressftw said:


> Those infras with saddle are the Eppley custom's to give the "model cheekbones" look right?
> 
> Besides Sayin results there is another guy that went through this here and were unsatified u probably remember, this one is more about improving midface than eye area, idk if we are at the same line of thought in the discussion


Dude I am not getting the malar part I'm happy with my mid face. I'm just talking about the infraorbital with the saddle not infra-malar with saddle. Pagnoni and Eppley are the only ones who perform this.

just the tear-through part.


----------



## Moggie (Sep 12, 2022)

stressftw said:


> Those infras with saddle are the Eppley custom's to give the "model cheekbones" look right?
> 
> Besides Sayin results there is another guy that went through this here and were unsatified u probably remember, this one is more about improving midface than eye area, idk if we are at the same line of thought in the discussion


improves midface?


----------



## stressftw (Sep 12, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> Dude I am not getting the malar part I'm happy with my mid face. I'm just talking about the infraorbital with the saddle not infra-malar with saddle. Pagnoni and Eppley are the only ones who perform this.
> 
> View attachment 1866091


Do you have any before and afters of this procedure and how it does affect the eye area? I would like to see the impact ot this one on under eye area


----------



## Oberyn (Sep 12, 2022)

stressftw said:


> Do you have any before and afters of this procedure and how it does affect the eye area? I would like to see the impact ot this one on under eye area


@herring 's results are mogger. 









what do you think of my eyes here







looksmax.org


----------



## stressftw (Sep 12, 2022)

Moggie said:


> improves midface?


When im talking about "improving midface" im talking about periorbital and cheekbones volume overall, nothing to do with ratios or anything like that.


----------



## stressftw (Sep 12, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> @herring 's results are mogger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good results.

Unfortunately only Eppley or very very few does this type of implants, objectively out of reach to most of us.


----------



## Oberyn (Sep 12, 2022)

stressftw said:


> Very good results.
> 
> Unfortunately only Eppley does this type of implants, objectively out of reach to most of us.


pagnoni does it as well,for 13.5k euro. I'll get it after my bimax-jaw angle implant surgery, probably around mid 2023. stay tuned.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> @herring 's results are mogger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still sunken under eye area as i said and looks super uncanny imo. But need to see post swelling he hasn’t shared yet. Did he?


----------



## Oberyn (Sep 12, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Still sunken under eye area as i said and looks super uncanny imo.


he should've gotten more projection, he can get revision easily it's all about money tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> he should've gotten more projection, he can get revision easily it's all about money tbh.


Around 15k for a little plastic stuff is a beyond insane scamm. Needed way less tightening and way more anterior projection


----------



## stressftw (Sep 12, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Still sunken under eye area as i said and looks super uncanny imo. But need to see post swelling he hasn’t shared yet. Did he?


Implants are very risky and pricy game and can look uncanny, but his tradeoff was worth it by the photos i dont think normies would ever think he had any work done, he couldve provided more photos though, it's kinda hard to really acess how good it was


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

stressftw said:


> Implants are very risky and pricy game and can look uncanny, but his tradeoff was worth it by the photos i dont think normies would ever think he had any work done, he couldve provided more photos though, it's kinda hard to really acess how good it was


Why do i still find his results to be bad, typical autistic psl squint stare then? 
His before was really bad thats why ANYTHING would look better but i find it overly done


----------



## stressftw (Sep 12, 2022)

I still think that the major improvement fat can provide in long-run is better giving the capability of keeping and restoring youth. Whilist implants can lead to problems and inevitably lead to some bone degradation over time.

Implants should persued as last resort imo


----------



## stressftw (Sep 12, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Why do i still find his results to be bad, typical autistic psl squint stare then?
> His before was really bad thats why ANYTHING would look better but i find it overly done


I think in the before he was 0 frauding and in the after he was kinda of fraud squinting on top of his results, thats why looks so dramatic, but the photos arent professional, in different angles, lightning and shit quality overall, hard to judge


----------



## Oberyn (Sep 12, 2022)

stressftw said:


> I think in the before he was 0 frauding and in the after he was kinda of frauding on top of his results, thats why looks so dramatic, but the photos arent professional, in different angles, lightning and shit quality overall, hard to judge


yeah he accepts he is frauding a bit


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 12, 2022)

stressftw said:


> I still think that the major improvement fat can provide in long-run is better giving the capability of keeping and restoring youth. Whilist implants can lead to problems and inevitably lead to some bone degradation over time.
> 
> Implants should persued as last resort imo


I ve heard there are risk of blindness w fat and fillers and 2nd issue w fat is its super hard to remove if failed but yes it mogs


----------



## Oberyn (Sep 12, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I ve heard there are risk of blindness w fat and fillers and 2nd issue w fat is its super hard to remove if failed but yes it mogs


 under eye fillers are gonna migrate to your whole midface and also fillers cause a bone resorption.


----------



## stressftw (Sep 12, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I ve heard there are risk of blindness w fat and fillers and 2nd issue w fat is its super hard to remove if failed but yes it mogs


The risk of blindness is very very very rare, the other issues although uncommon are relatively easy to happen in a % scale


----------



## crosshold (Sep 12, 2022)

i respect him for denying you actually, shows he isnt just a money hungry jew operating on someone who didnt need it


----------



## stressftw (Sep 12, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> under eye fillers are gonna migrate to your whole midface and also fillers cause a bone resorption.
> 
> View attachment 1866136


I wouldnt mess with fillers besides upper eyelid, maybe only for jaw angle and chin projection, i wouldnt put filler in areas that can literally "descend" against gravity like midface. 

Only fat and implants are options, both with it's advantages and disadvantages, i think this saddle implants maybe can yield insane results tbh since it mimics bone


----------



## crosshold (Sep 12, 2022)

have you looked into talking with Raymond Douglas? I wanna see if he would deny you also lol


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Sep 12, 2022)

Moggie said:


> The North Atlantid Falio
> 
> 
> According to the phenotype guide, north Atlantids have “compressed malars” where the cheekbones project outwards at the zygomatic arch, but then slope inwards towards the nasal area. This naturally leaves north atlantids with very flat undereyes as they lack the infraorbital projection due to...
> ...


Oh lol I have this get I got it from one of my white grandparents


----------



## Moggie (Sep 13, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> Oh lol I have this get I got it from one of my white grandparents


same bhai


----------



## Deleted member 16853 (Sep 13, 2022)

Imagine a chad still looksmaxxing, this is your competition in 2022


----------



## Hipcel (Sep 13, 2022)

Hoso said:


> in general they will, but its such a small difference that its just not worth it, especially considering the rsik you fucking ape


Learn to spell first, stupid little kid. If you're 5'10 or below and want to do a surgery anyway, it is. OP supposedly is 6' after frauding.


----------



## HighClassMaxing (Sep 13, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> dense brows is a game changer. instant 1+ psl for anyone over 5/10


Been fuckin sayin that nobody listen. I keep making eyebrowmax threads


----------



## Hipcel (Sep 13, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> under eye fillers are gonna migrate to your whole midface and also fillers cause a bone resorption.
> 
> View attachment 1866136


Modified Lefort 3 for 17k-20k or death





And lasts for a lifetime.


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 13, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> You will on top need fat graft still usually. I used to be like this then saw insane fat graft results. @stressftw can post. Mogs everythinh else


Do fat grafts fix scleral show?


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 13, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Do fat grafts fix scleral show?


I don’t think so but it can marginally


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 13, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I don’t think so but it can marginally


Can UEE fillers give you hooded eyes?


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 13, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Can UEE fillers give you hooded eyes?


No. And nobody will operate on you either if its your goal btw trust me


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 13, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> No


Why not? If you have slight UEE, would not having more fat or filler injected cover your upper eyelids?


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 13, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Why not? If you have slight UEE, would not having more fat or filler injected cover your upper eyelids?


Because it cant ever be fully hooded just less exposed plus they wont. Operate on young patient who have barely no uee. I visited enough surgeons


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 13, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Because it cant ever be fully hooded just less exposed plus they wont. Operate on young patient who have barely no uee. I visited enough surgeons


Ice hooding?


----------



## fucclife (Sep 13, 2022)

they need some nanobot technology shit to perfectly analyze and preform surgeries to correct asymmetry 

we were just born in the wrong time


----------



## NorwoodMilitant (Sep 13, 2022)

@Amnesia you should have a consult with dr gal while in LA, he has many upper eyelid filler results on his website and may be willing to do yours


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 13, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Ice hooding?


Thats your best bet


----------



## NorwoodMilitant (Sep 13, 2022)

This man didn’t have extreme hollowing, just asymmetry and he got a nice result.


----------



## Ozsaraal (Sep 13, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> M
> 
> My upper eyelids are not symmetrical one is hooded one isn’t and he wants to make the hooded eye not hooded to fix it. He won’t do filler or anything to make both fully hooded


Sounds like a bluepilled surgeon


----------



## herring (Sep 14, 2022)

stressftw said:


> I think in the before he was 0 frauding and in the after he was kinda of fraud squinting on top of his results, thats why looks so dramatic, but the photos arent professional, in different angles, lightning and shit quality overall, hard to judge


i will post close up videos soon


----------



## Oberyn (Sep 14, 2022)

herring said:


> i will post close up videos soon


tag me plz


----------



## QQQF (Sep 22, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Can UEE fillers give you hooded eyes?


Yes. I got them myself. 2 rounds to achieve my desired results. Although I didn't ask for fully hooded eyes


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 22, 2022)

QQQF said:


> Yes. I got them myself. 2 rounds to achieve my desired results. Although I didn't ask for fully hooded eyes


pm me your before and afters.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 22, 2022)

HighClassMaxing said:


> Been fuckin sayin that nobody listen. I keep making eyebrowmax threads


gimme those threads


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 22, 2022)

NorwoodMilitant said:


> View attachment 1867653
> 
> This man didn’t have extreme hollowing, just asymmetry and he got a nice result.


WTF are these eyebrows. JFL


----------



## QQQF (Sep 22, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> pm me your before and afters.


nah


----------



## julianchicago (Dec 19, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Just had my consultation with Dr Taban. He doesn’t think I need any procedures. He definitely won’t give me fat or filler to make my less hooded eye more hooded
> 
> Instead he wants to perform an upper eyelid lift on my more hooded eye to make it not as hooded
> 
> ...


Why won't he do fat / filler to hood the eye, does he think it's dangerous?


----------

